# TTC #2 looking for buddies



## mommyhopeful2

Hello. 
I am currently 2 dpo (i think) little confused on how to count that. CD14. TTC #2 but technically #1 I guess, as my first was a complete suprise while i was on BCP and my hubby now has adopted him and we are trying for our first... So TTC #2 but still my first time actually trying, if that makes sense... Looking for some buddies. I am 23, my son is 4, and my DH is 25, and is an army vet. Would love to have some people to chat with.


----------



## lucy_smith

Hi! 

I'm ttc number 2 :) 
Got a 4 month old, an now taking a ntnp/ laid back approach to ttc. 
It took 2 years of ntnp before our daughter came along and now wantin our 2nd. 
Hoping this second one will be easier 
I have endometriosis which is the main reason for trying again so soon! 
Thinking af is due on the 10th so I'm not too far out from your dates


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello. No, not far off at all, only a few days actually. Im sorry to hear about the endo. my sons grandmother just had it and had to go through a ton of surgerys last summer for it. Hope all is well. Keep in touch.


----------



## lucy_smith

Are You tracking your cycles ? Using opk? Etc?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

I am using opks and trying to remember to bbt every day, but i do miss a day every now and then. hbu?


----------



## krissie328

I am also ttc #2. I have a 19 month ds. We have been ntnp/ttc for the most part since November 14. So this is our first cycle back on clomid hoping it works for us again!! (DS is a clomid baby). 

I am currently 7 dpo. I have been tracking through temping and opks.


----------



## Jannah K

Hi
I m ttc#2 on cycle 2...Af due in a day!
Not using opk etc just listening to body...
My ds is 10mos old...
Good luck everyone! !


----------



## mommyclausen

hi im 24 with a 20 month old daughter we are ntnp but really trying for our #2 im in the tww like 5dpo i have endometriosis and went thru clomid and 3 1/2 years before our daughter she was a complete miracle and been trying 6 months this time with no luck did you ever find out if your pregnant?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

unfortunately I was not, had a really strange 2 month long cycle. But AF hit 4 days ago, and my doctor is having me start Clomid tomorrow.... FX'd.....


----------



## DollieDiva

Im also TTC number 2 would be great time make some buddies &#9786;


----------



## mols0925

Hi!! I'm currently 11 dpo ttc #2 and boy is it much more stressful the second time around! I don't temp, but I chart everything else and this cycle is a total 180 from the last 3. Currently getting BFN on my tests which is upsetting me, but its still early. fx for us to get our bfps this month! AF is due on Saturday for me. DH and I have a 4 year old son, and would love to have a buddy for him :)


----------



## mols0925

fx for us!


Hi!! I'm currently 11 dpo ttc #2 and boy is it much more stressful the second time around! I don't temp, but I chart everything else and this cycle is a total 180 from the last 3. Currently getting BFN on my tests which is upsetting me, but its still early. fx for us to get our bfps this month! AF is due on Saturday for me. DH and I have a 4 year old son, and would love to have a buddy for him


----------



## MissCherry

Hey all :) I'm also ttc#2. At 11 dpo and had a bfn but could be too early(wishful thinking!) Sending lots of dust to you all :)


----------



## GlowMama

MissCherry said:


> Hey all :) I'm also ttc#2. At 11 dpo and had a bfn but could be too early(wishful thinking!) Sending lots of dust to you all :)

Right back at you! I am also trying to conceive #2! Currently CD32 - I have no idea when I ovulated (and I often ovulate late, I think). BFN's for the past few days. I broke down and bought a thermometer to start temping, so at least I will know next cycle (if there's no BFP this cycle!) whether or not I actually ovulated. My fingers are crossed for you all!!


----------



## GlowMama

mols0925 said:


> fx for us!
> 
> 
> Hi!! I'm currently 11 dpo ttc #2 and boy is it much more stressful the second time around! I don't temp, but I chart everything else and this cycle is a total 180 from the last 3. Currently getting BFN on my tests which is upsetting me, but its still early. fx for us to get our bfps this month! AF is due on Saturday for me. DH and I have a 4 year old son, and would love to have a buddy for him

I am right there with you! So frustrating, month after month! Hang in there!!


----------



## Randizzle

I am TTC for #2 as well! I have a 3 1/2 year old son whom I adore! This is mine and my husband's 2nd month trying. I used CBDA OPKs this month as well as Preseed (Preseed is what helped conceive my son). I am due for af on Wednesday (02/01/17) and I have taken some tests that have showed FAINT lines. I've got my FX for me as well as you all!


----------



## GlowMama

Randizzle said:


> I am TTC for #2 as well! I have a 3 1/2 year old son whom I adore! This is mine and my husband's 2nd month trying. I used CBDA OPKs this month as well as Preseed (Preseed is what helped conceive my son). I am due for af on Wednesday (02/01/17) and I have taken some tests that have showed FAINT lines. I've got my FX for me as well as you all!

Fx for you!! Usually "a line is a line!" no matter how faint, so that is certainly a good sign!! I got my bfp in December and am currently 10 weeks. So it CAN happen again!! I found temping to really be a game-changer. Might be worth trying if it doesn't work out for you this month! Good luck and keep us posted!!! :dust:


----------



## Meditteranean

Randizzle, 

Did you get your BFP or did AF show up? 

Congratulations GlowMama!


----------

